# Anton Eberl



## clavichorder

Why not? This guy's E flat symphony premiered with Beethoven's Eroica and allegedly got better reception. Don't assume I'm saying its a better piece or that that says anything, but I have listened to it and enjoyed it.

What do you know/think of this composer's work that has been recorded? Supposedly his symphonies have been mistaken for Mozart's.


----------



## Trout

Eberl's opus 33 Symphony and opus 40 Piano Concerto, both in E-flat major, are well-crafted works that I enjoy. They do not really offer any surprises, but I highly recommend them to anyone appreciative of the Classical-era idiom, especially the propulsive aforementioned _Symphony in E-flat, op. 33_. After listening to the piece, it seems understandable as to why an early-19th-century audience received it more favorably than Beethoven's longer, "messier," and more intense _Eroica_, but I believe both symphonies hold up well today, exemplars of two diverging musical paths.


----------



## clavichorder

Here is that E flat Symphony op 33 trout mentions above: 




I hear a composer who has thoroughly assimilated the advanced style of Mozart and has continued to develop with it, not in the direction Mozart might have taken it, but more in keeping with the direction of Haydn, Hummel, Rossini, ect. A very finely wrought work.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Eberl: Concerto for Two Pianos & Orchestra, Op. 45

Tal & Groethuysen (piano), Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra
Reinhard Goebel

I can recommend the whole disc and Eberl is a super recording.


----------



## HistoryJoe

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 144694
> 
> 
> Eberl: Concerto for Two Pianos & Orchestra, Op. 45
> 
> Tal & Groethuysen (piano), Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra
> Reinhard Goebel
> 
> I can recommend the whole disc and Eberl is a super recording.


The Eberl was pretty good. This is the first Dussek I've knowingly heard: just delightful! Thanks for pointing out this disk


----------



## joen_cph

I am a bit tempted by the 2cd piano sonatas on Brilliant. They have an early romantic quality at times, it seems. A pity that it's very much a HIP instrument, IMHO.


----------

